
HackBJ Looking for Mentors - alhparsa
HackBJ is a 24-hour AI hackathon happening in Beijing at Peking University on May 11th - 12th, 2019. There will be over 250 selected candidates coming from different countries using artificial intelligence technologies such as big data and machine learning to solve social problems. There are 4 topics this year: IoT, Smart City, New Media, and Game Design. Selected candidates will get compensation for their traveling costs.
======
alhparsa
[https://hackhub.typeform.com/to/SEmkJ9](https://hackhub.typeform.com/to/SEmkJ9)

